# Best Brand Bit for Raised Panel Doors



## rbs (Jan 6, 2009)

I have been doing some research on rail/stile/panel door bit sets and there seems to be quite a few out there to chose from. In my past limited experience with raised panel doors I had trouble with cuts that were not very clean and chip-out. I understand more now that I have more experience with router techniques and such. Don't take large cuts, router speed, etc. What my question is- What brand set should I buy? I watched a bunch of Sommerfelds videos and his claim to fame is the matched set and using the rubber bushing and then the bits for the rails/stiles are always the same. But, it looks to me like he is not the only one that does that. Can you guys give me some advice on the sharpest, nicest cutting, easy setup sets. I only want to buy this set once so to speak. Thanks!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The extra 2 teeth on Freud's quad cut have to make it a top contender. One model also makes it possible to make a longer tenon.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The extra 2 teeth on Freud's quad cut have to make it a top contender. One model also makes it possible to make a longer tenon.


another vote for the quadra cut...


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I have not done any controlled tests, but once I started using Whiteside bits, I don't buy anything else unless I'm in a pinch and just run to the big box and pick up whatever works. Whiteside just seem to be sharper and last longer than anything else I've tried. I have their 3 3/8 diameter panel raiser and their rail and stile pair. I've used them for a couple dozen raised panel doors and drawer fronts with no noticeable loss of performance. But these are the only raised panel and rail/stile cutters I've ever tried. I've seen a few magazine tests that showed them to be the best among those they tested. The rail and stile pair are not length-matched like the Sommerfelds, but I get past that with 2 dedicated routers & plates that I just swap back and forth in the table. Never miss an opportunity to buy another router! You can get a good one for the price of that trio of bits.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*$$$$$$$*

Don't go cheap here. You will notice the difference and the amount of sanding time. There are many that will do a good job for a fair price. I don't think its a good idea to name a specific brand because I'm not an expert tester. Cheap will cut great for a few feet but soon dull. 

Also cheap bit sets are many times a little smaller and your doors look like toys.

Al


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is a great router bit for doing raised panels. Lee Valley has high quality tools and accessories. You can bourse their stock on line.
http://www.leevalley.com/en/images/item/woodworking/router/16j6354bh.jpg


----------



## otto g (Aug 2, 2014)

I have found that in engineered woods the Whiteside and Dimar (not their Woodpecker line) and in solid hardwoods the Lee Valley work very well. I use the vertical raised panel bits exclusively, faster, better finish - you don't have to slow the router down. I built a table to hold the router horizontal, but that didn't work that well. Now I use a spring-loaded jig to keep the boards upright and straight and in hardwood I generally do it in one pass. Softwood is another story. They are very easy to touch up sharpen. I tried a Freud Quadra-Cut and it tended to heat up and burn hardwood. Also there are two extra blades to sharpen and the sharpening angles are a b***h.

Otto


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

I believe if you have a router table capable of handling 1/2" shanks, that the best way in my opinion for stile and rail cutters. Buy a 1/2" mandrel and 1/2 or 3/4" shaper cutters to fit that you will end up with a far superior
cut, and the cutters will last far longer.

Have a blessed day guys, Todd


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> another vote for the quadra cut...


That is what I have. Several different profiles are available.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

On another note, if you can, make your doors 13/16 inch thick. That will help.

Check out this link. I bought the doors for our kitchen remodel from these people. Scroll down the page and read their specs.
About Us - Evans Cabinet and Door

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I just realized the Original post was over a month ago and the OP hasn't replied to any of the suggestions. Gee thanks.


----------



## rbs (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry I didn't reply, I do appreciate your thoughts and the help


----------

